# gymnogeophagus meridiontalis?



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

I noticed an aquabid from someone near me for these fish. I have an unstocked 55g and think these would be perfect. All my research says a cooling off period for them but doesn't really specify how to do it.

I am stumped. What dither fish? Danios? and could the cooling off period happen in my livingroom at 60-65f but with the lamps (planted tank) running all day? I really want them and plants any help please!


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, I have three hours left to bid. Someone talk me out of it, quick. Here's the truth I am not sure my tank is cycled... I have been feeding the tank for 3 weeks and moved a lot of used filter media over to it but still have 0 readings. Nothing zip, nil...


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Is their collection point listed? It makes a big difference whether they are from the north of Uruguay/Argentina/southern Brazil, or the south of Uruguay/Argentina, in regards to their "cool period" needs.

On a side note, meridionalis is no longer used, a group of species now forms the 'rhabdotus' group, and those species listed as ex-meridionalis.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the 60-65 would be fine, 








just don't let summer temps get too hot for too long. I keep Uruguayan Gymnogeophagus sp Paso Pache in the basement in winter, and they are still fairly active at 60. 








although I keep them in the pond in summer where it can get much cooler and much warmer.


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for responding, sorry I didn't see the posts earlier. They are Gymnogeophagus Blue neon Valentines. I have been searching the web for info on them and haven't found much. Please if anyone has any info on how I should keep them please let me know. They are being shipped to me next week.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

If you google Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus, it will tell you all you need to know, "blue neon" is a variant of that group.


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you. I did find some info. I'm just want to learn as much as possible before they arrive.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Gymno. sp "Blue Neon" is a part of the exMeridionalis group, Rhabdotus is a different group. The blue Neons are very similar to the Gymno Sp "Norte" that have become popular in the last couple of years. Here is a link to a sponsors website (hope this is ok mods) http://cichlaholic.com/uruguay_list.html There are pics of the Norte, Blue Neons and the Rhabdotus on there from a recent collecting trip. If you google the names, you will find some info.

Hope that helps a bit.

Ray


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

I actually emailed Spencer and he responded within minutes with info on the fish. Wish me luck. I would feel more comfortable if there were dozens of articles and threads with pictures of these fish.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

You will do fine with them I'm sure, they are great fish that are quite docile and easy to get along with for tankmates. Spencer is great for replying to e-mails promptly!


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all. I got an email today that a package was arriving today! One week early! The guy shipped me my fish this week instead of next without giving me any heads up except a notice from ups. Anyway I had to really scramble to get the tank ready. I was trying to up it's bioload with a piece of shrimp so I was mid-minicycle and also had the tank at 80f. I quickly unplugged the heater and changed the water. The fish came and they seem to be okay. Eating and sifting sand.


----------



## Juand (May 28, 2007)

Nice, let us see them when they settle.!!

I currently have the following.
1pair of Gymnogeophagus Cuareim
1pair of Gymnogeophagus High Dorsal North.
1pair of Gymnogeophagus Rhobdotus.
trio of Gymnogeophagus paso pache "rio santa lucia"
trio of Balzanii <------they tend to tolerate more heated temps.
and last but not least gymnogeophagus Norte (ex meridionalis)

The 1st four listed are Chilling in a 55gal no heater, the Balzaniis (at least 1male &1female) were moved to a 30gal to cool off, the norte is in my 125G with other Geos and they do good together.
I bought 6 of them at the ACA convention, but i lost 5 of them to Ick .

I'll Try to post pics tomorrow, of them!! :thumb:

:fish:

Juan


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Juand, glad to hear about all your fish. I have the 5 Gymnogeophagus Blue Neon Valentines in my 55g and they seem to be okay so far. The temp is in the upper 60's now and since it is in my livingroom I don't know if it will get any colder. I will post some pictures as soon as I can. Two of them are much bigger and two are smaller and a really pretty golden color. Anyone with gymnos please post pictures also anyone who wants to share their behavioral traits I'd love to hear.


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi there!

I also have added Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus and blue neons to my tanks in the last couple months! Currently I have a pair of rhabdotus (had 4 but lost 2) and five blue neons. The gymnos are really fascinating fish - curious but not aggressive. The blue neons are showing colour already. When I take pictures I'll try to post them.


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi CHK, I'd love to see some pictures! Do you have all the gymnos in the 55g together?

I think the coolest my tank will get is 66f will this be cool enough? Oh do you guys have any suggestions for cool water plecos?


----------



## indepfunnyfarm (Dec 6, 2003)

I have the following:
Gymnogeophagus sp. Catalan north f1 
Gymnogeophagus sp High Dorsal north f1 
Australheros sp Red Ceibal f1 
Gymnogeophagus n. sp. "Paso Pache II" (ex meridionalis)
I was told by the breeder and collector of three of them they would do fine at 72 degrees and after spawning they need a cooling down period.
My Catalan are spawning now at 72 degrees. I have 10 of them in a 30 breeder.
Some of them spawning.
Walter


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Crane,

I have my pair of gymno rhabtodus in a 55 with my juvenile growouts and the 5 gymno blue neons still in the Q tank at this moment :roll: They will into the 55g tank once I move some of the juvies out of the 55 for clearance. What I gathered from the experts is that you want to cool them down to the 50s. I am unable also to achieve this too as my tanks are indoor - as best my apartment allows. Here are some pics


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Beautiful fish thanks for posting pictures of them.

Does anyone keep tankmates, tetras or catfish, with them that enjoy the cool water also?
[/img]


----------



## Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

Two more questions..

Does anyone know how to sex the Gymnos?

I want to post some pictures but can't figure out how to upload them from my computer.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

A couple of LFS in my area recently had "Gymno. meridionalis". I inquired about the source and they said it is a wholesaler in the mid-west.


----------

